# Volerci



## Peagriffin

Si dice " ci vuole un sacco di ingredienti" o "ci vogliono un sacco di ingredienti"?
grazie.


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno Peagriffin!
"Ci vuole un sacco di zucchero per fare questo dolce!!!">ovvero, ce ne vuole molto (di zucchero)
"Ci vogliono un sacco di ingredienti per fare questo dolce!!!">ovvero, sono necessari molti ingredienti
Quindi, come vedi negli esempi, si coniuga il verbo alla 3 pers. sing. o plur. a seconda del nome che segue (sing. o plur.)


----------



## Lituano

Chiedo scusa per il mio intervento però mi pare che "un sacco di ingredienti" richieda "volerci" solo al singolare ("CI VUOLE UN SACCO di ingredienti..."). Saluti!


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

In effetti "un sacco" è singolare, quindi andrebbe con "ci vuole", ma visto che "un sacco" è un'espressione retorica che non fa che rafforzare il termine principale "ingredienti", mi pare legittimo che si possa tendere a quasi ignorare "un sacco" e coniugare al plurale.


----------



## giginho

Alessandro_Persia said:


> In effetti "un sacco" è singolare, quindi andrebbe con "ci vuole", ma visto che "un sacco" è un'espressione retorica che non fa che rafforzare il termine principale "ingredienti", mi pare legittimo che si possa tendere a quasi ignorare "un sacco" e coniugare al plurale.



No, non sono d'accordo. Per cucinare non ci vuole "il sacco" ma "gli ingredienti" che il sacco contiene e per questo si usa il plurale.

Si dice che ci vuole un sacco di zucchero (nel senso che ci vuole molto zucchero)
Si dice che ci vogliono un sacco di pacchetti di zucchero (si usa il plurale perchè il soggetto che serve è "i pacchetti di zucchero")


----------



## pizzi

*Un sacco* è l'unità di misura di *tanti*


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> *Un sacco* è l'unità di misura di *tanti*



E tanti è l'unità di misura di troppi


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Pea, non vorrei tu diventassimi vittima delle battute tra me e giginho .

*Un sacco* sta per *tanti*


----------



## giginho

Si Pea, Pizzi ha ragione:

Un sacco = molti, tanti, parecchi.

Scusami, mi sono lasciato trasportare dallo spirito delle feste di Natale!


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Adesso però non capisco più la tua opinione giginho: allora il plurale è dovuto al fatto che ci vogliono gli ingredienti e non il sacco (ma la frase si riferisce chiaramente a "un sacco"...) o al fatto che "un sacco" è sinonimo di "parecchi"?
Anche "la gente" o "la popolazione" stanno a indicare entità collettive, eppure con questi termini si usa il singolare.


----------



## giginho

Alessandro, la mia opinione è che il soggetto sono "gli ingredienti" e quindi il  verbo concorda con il plurale per quello.

Ci vogliono un sacco di soldi per comprare una Ferrari

Ci vuole un sacco di gente per riempire lo stadio

Ci vogliono un sacco di ciliegie per fare la marmellata

Ci vogliono un sacco di soldati per stanarli dal loro rifugio


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Scusa se cerco il pelo nell'uovo, ma se il soggetto è "ingredienti", allora il "sacco" che cos'è?


----------



## giginho

Un contenitore di soggetti?????

Un sacco è una forma idiomatica per dire tanti. Ci vogliono tanti ingredienti.....tanti che cos'è? non sarà mica soggetto!!!!


----------



## pizzi

A_P, se qualcuno è *un sacco bello* non significa che ha l'aspetto di un tessuto di juta cucito su tre lati...


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

"Tanti" è un aggettivo legato a ingredienti (il sintagma "tanti ingredienti" formerebbe il soggetto"). In "un sacco di ingredienti", "di ingredienti" è il complemento di specificazione di "un sacco". E "un sacco" rimarrebbe quindi il ...*non dico più niente! Non voglio più fare polemica: in ogni caso, il dubbio di Pea sembra essere risolto, anche se non sono convinto della spiegazione (mi piacerebbe tanto leggere una di quelle belle citazioni dal Serianni o dalla Crusca che posta spesso Necsus...).

Buone feste a tutte e tutti. Io vado a mettere gli spilazz sull'albero!*


----------



## giginho

Alessandro, io non sono degno di citare la crusca.....che per me è e resta quella cosa lassativa che mangi quando non frequenti certi locali della casa!!! 

Non so spiegarti meglio di come ho fatto il mio pensiero, ma visto che vai a mettere gli Spilazz all'albero mi inchino e ti do ragione a prescindere!!!!!

 Buon Natale e buone feste a tutti voi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabinn

"un sacco di" = "tanto" con la differenza che "un sacco di" è un'espressione bloccata e invariabile, invece "tanto" varia in funzione del genere e del numero. Per il resto sono uguali.
Per rimanere in ambito natalizio, se io dico "ci vuole un sacco di regali per l'orfanotrofio", intendo dire che ci vuole proprio un sacco pieno di regali, se dico "ci vogliono un sacco di regali per l'orfanotrofio", voglio dire che ci vogliono tanti regali, nessun riferimento ad un sacco pieno di regali, potrebbero arrivare anche a bordo di un camion (meglio, direi!)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, anche se è già stato detto tutto, vorrei ribadire che, dato che la frase di Pea ("ci vuole un sacco di ingredienti") è sinonimo di "è necessario un sacco d'ingredienti", e dato che quest'ultima può subire una trasformazione che sposta il soggetto in testa all'enunciato, a ottenere, "un sacco d'ingredienti è necessario", allora possiamo ritornare al lessico originario ottenendo "un sacco d'ingredienti ci vuole", che da ultimo fornisce "ci vuole un sacco d'ingredienti". No?

Saluti cari.

GS

PS Purtroppo, e se non ho sbagliato a cercare, il caro buon Serianni non fiata su "un sacco" e quindi neanche sulla sua reggenza verbale.


----------



## giginho

Giorgo, perdonami ma non sono d'accordo.

è necessario un sacco di ingredienti 

non va bene al mio orecchio. Io direi "sono necessari un sacco di ingredienti" che può essere parafrasato in "sono necessari molti ingredienti" in quanto l'oggetto di cui si necessita sono ingredienti in grande quantità.

Al massimo potremmo dire: "è necessario avere un sacco di ingredienti" ma in questo caso si deve concordare il verbo avere con ingredienti il quale, essendo all'infinito, non varia


----------



## panzona

In effetti, però, per tornare al quesito originario, si tratta di due forme che sono entrambe "accettabili":
nel primo caso, "ci vuole un sacco di...", la sintassi è rispettata in maniera precisa, e il verbo concorda come di norma con il soggetto grammaticale della frase (un sacco);
nel secondo caso, "ci vogliono un sacco di...", si tratta di una cosiddetta concordanza a senso (sillepsi), in cui il verbo non concorda con il soggetto grammaticale bensì con il soggetto logico della frase (i molti ingredienti).

Questo secondo caso (concordanza a senso) è considerato uno dei tratti caratteristici di quella varietà di italiano che viene definita come "neostandard" (o dell'uso medio), che è una varietà del parlato. In quest'ottica, sarebbe opportuno non utilizzarlo nello scritto, e limitarsi alla forma grammaticale 'stretta' (ci vuole un sacco di...); è pur vero, però, che la norma si sta allentando: molti di questi tratti sono sempre più spesso ritenuti accettabili e utilizzati anche nello scritto, sia pure di bassa formalità (altri parlano piuttosto di un generale abbassamento del livello di formalità dello scritto, che quindi accoglie anche tratti in precedenza riservati al parlato perché non ne percepisce più l'estraneità in modo netto). Ad esempio, lo stesso "ci vuole/ci vogliono" al posto di "occorre/occorrono" è esso stesso uno di quei tratti individuati come caratteristici della varietà neostandard, ma non credo che nessuno di noi 'sobbalzi' più se lo vede scritto...

Si può inoltre aggiungere che in alcuni casi la concordanza a senso può eliminare un possibile dubbio (come nel caso ad esempio riportato da fabinn) e che può quindi essere usata e scelta con intenti di chiarezza:
_c'è un sacco di patate in cantina_ può significare sia che in cantina c'è un sacco di tela con dentro delle patate, sia che ci sono molte patate, mentre _ci sono un sacco di patate in cantina_ vuole senza ombra di dubbio significare che ci sono molte patate in cantina e che quindi per oggi non le devo comprare, anche se voglio fare 5 chili di purè D).

Quindi, per rispondere al nostro amico straniero, che forse non ha interesse (ancora?) per diafasie e diamesie:
la forma più corretta, secondo la grammatica tradizionale, è _ci vuole un sacco di..._; tuttavia, sentirai molto spesso gli italiani dire _ci vogliono un sacco di..._, e spesso ti capiterà di vederlo anche scritto (raramente in un saggio, più comunemente in un articolo di giornale, un testo pubblicitario, uno scritto personale). Non è uno "sbaglio", è solo un uso tipico del parlato che si sta estendendo anche allo scritto quando il livello di formalità non è alto: attenzione, però, se scrivi un testo per, ad esempio, un esame universitario, potrebbe essere considerato "errato" (non è detto, ma la possibilità esiste).


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Grazie Panz! Magnifica risposta! È proprio il tipo di risposta che stavo aspettando.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Gran bella lezione, panz. Complimenti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito, qual è corretto secondo voi?

Ci vogliono un chilo di patate
Ci vuole un chilo di patate

Ci vogliono una tonnellata di patate
Ci vuole una tonnellata di patate

Ci vogliono un litro di vari liquidi
Ci vuole un litro di vari liquidi


[/FONT]


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ti posso dire quale userei delle frasi di ciascuna coppia: la seconda.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Anch'io ...


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Anch'io userei ogni volta la seconda possibilità. Al limite, limite, per "tonnellata di patate" le mie delicate orecchie potrebbero non essere troppo infastidite dalla prima possibilità.


----------



## Peagriffin

grazie a tutti...


----------

